# Overcrank but Still Runs



## Atticus (Feb 7, 2019)

Heyo,


I have a Detroit Diesel MTU 80 (Kohler) generator, model: 80DSEJC with a John Deere engine, model 405HG275G. When I go to start up the generator or do a transfer test, the generator turns right over. While the generator is running, the overcrank alarm remains lit the entire time. I'm unsure as to what is causing the problem. A possibility may be that the solenoid trigger wire is still producing electricity, causing the system to think that the generator is still cranking, but I'm not certain. Any other possibilities or possible solutions would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you for your time!


----------



## Zane8400 (Feb 19, 2019)

I would check to see if your starter drops out when the engine starts. If the starter acts like its supposed to something is causing it to go into alarm. Whether your alarm module is acting up. Id have to have some more information to tell you more.


----------

